# Would any pipe smokers be interested in doing a group bomb?



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm a teacher, I'm off over the summer, but unfortunately that means I'm not paid over the summer. So, I figure I can only send out one more pipe sampler bomb until September or October, and I have a target in mind. Then, looking at all the group bombing threads over on the Cigar Bombs subforum, I got to thinking and I'm thinking about making this one a heck of a grande finale. :target:

I'd like to recruit 5-10 pipe smokers to do a group bomb. If we all send a couple cobs, or one briar, plus a sampler of tobaccos, the target I have in mind will have one heck of a starter package. We don't need the mega groups some of the group bombs over on the cigar side have been getting because just 5-10 of us will start someone out on pipes _really_ well.

I think the target I have in mind (cigar smoker, never smoked pipes, but has considered it) is definitely deserving.

Let me know what you all think.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

As long as it is not this week I am in!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I can lob a few rounds down range for ya!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

After PM'ing Ray (Rock31), I'm thinking Monday, May 9th, though if that is too early for some who want to participate it would be possible to push it a little later. Hopefully, I week isn't too short to get a few people to get in though.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm not a pipe smoker YET, that will change in a week or so though when a small order arrives. LOL. That being said, Tash is & there are a couple of members that helped with her push along the pipe slope. A PIF on our part could be a great idea dependent on the target. If I could get a PM on the recipient then we may well be in on this one.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Count me in Jeff. Don't have cigars enough to bomb yet but I can get in on the pipe stuff!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Just shoot me a PM Jeff and I am in!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

PM's sent. So far we have 6 (and one who hasn't posted here so 7), though at least two are tobacco only. I'll send two cobs, some tobacco, cleaners, a 3-way Czech pipe tool, and some cigars. If someone else will also send some cobs or a starter briar I won't send a briar, if I'm the only one sending any pipes I'll probably send a briar along (probably an estate Savinelli I have that I haven't smoked much, though maybe something new- a nicer basket pipe, or entry level Sav).


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I will send a starter briar along with baccy.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Since there will be a handful of us, what do you guys/gals think about coordinating tobacco so that there aren't to many duplicates?


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Since there will be a handful of us, what do you guys/gals think about coordinating tobacco so that there aren't to many duplicates?


It's a great idea. I can go either way on that depending upon what everyone else wants to do.

I'll probably send some SG Perfection and some aromatic or two (not sure which yet). Beyond that, I'm not sure. Someone else PM'ed me that they'll be sending Frog Morton, so maybe some FM Across the Pond. I usually send 4noggins Bald Headed Teacher, so I'll probably send some of that as well. Maybe some Sir Walter Raleigh for a good example of a nice drugstore/OTC tobacco.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I guess worst case is he will get too much of a good thing!
I'm gonna send some the pipe, Irish Flake, because it is strong like cigars along with some other goodies!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have no idea what I am sending so just consider me the noob wild card LOL!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll get back to you all tonight.  Fun!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I can handle some SL, some Dunhills and other englishes.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm sending some purple cow, a few aromatics, and some pipe cleaners


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

This is going to be awesome!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I might be able to jump in on this as well.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll send straight from 4noggins so let me know what else is needed & I'll get it ordered. :dude:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

:bump2::yo:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Count me in, Jeff.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HeHeHeeeeeeHeeee.... :biggrin:


Rattray's OLD GOWRIE 100g
SUGAR BARREL - 2oz x 2
:mischief::mischief::mischief::lever:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

This is going to be great, do we have a delivery launch date set in stone? Next Monday? I am good to go!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

someone PM me the address <.<


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Zogg said:


> someone PM me the address <.<


Me as well if its not in his profile.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I believe he's got an addy in his profile.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

oh yeah profile.. hurp derp..


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Terrific, looks like we will have a nice showing! Thanks guys.

Remember, we are shipping on Monday.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

The best thing is im getting a lb of mac baren vanilla loose cut on Monday (along with 2 pipes.. <.<) so i can throw some of that in there as well  hopefully ups comes in time for me to include it otherwise ill send it out tuesday morning,


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I figured I'd sum everyone up with what they're sending so others of us can round out what we they the person needs. So, here goes.....

Jeff102136 (Jeff) cobs, czech tool, SG perfection, aros, SWR and cigars
Rock31 (Ray) Pink pony noob wild card!
Jivey (Jesse)
Tashaz (Warren) Old Gowrie and Sugar Barrel
owaindav (Dave) Dunhills, Penzance, FVF and whatever else strikes my fancy! (there will be some that are easier to find too)
Zfog (Zach) starter briar, Purple Cow, aros and pipe cleaners
Blue_2 (Dan) you still in?
indigosmoke (John) if I know John, Peterson baccys will be on the list!
Zogg (Paul) Mac's vanilla

Anyone else want to join us? This will be fun.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

owaindav said:


> I figured I'd sum everyone up with what they're sending so others of us can round out what we they the person needs. So, here goes.....
> 
> Jeff102136 (Jeff) cobs, czech tool, SG perfection, aros, SWR and cigars
> Rock31 (Ray) Pink pony noob wild card!
> ...


Jivey PM'ed me, he's the one doing IF, Frog Morton, and some cigars.

Thinking more about my aros, I'll probably send Solani Sweet Mystery X (if my tin gets here today or Monday), and some Peterson De Luxe Mixture. I might throw a decent bulk aro in there as well. I might also send off some Dunhill MM965 if that isn't on your list of Dunhills you are sending.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't even have purple cow or pipe cleaners. I actually have to buy some. I think my contents got mixed up with someone elses.

I'm gonna send the briar, irish Flake and some other goodies I pluck from the stash. Other than the ones on the list. I don't really have any Aro's either.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

im the one who said a few pipe cleaners, some purple cow, aros (mac baren like i mentioned, prolly a few others) and dammit my name isnt ZFOG


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Zogg said:


> im the one who said a few pipe cleaners, some purple cow, aros (mac baren like i mentioned, prolly a few others) and dammit my name isnt ZFOG


Damnit my name isn't ZOGG!!!! lol I can see how this could be confusing.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, quit your whining about it and copy and paste to fix it! I posted that before my first cup of coffee this morning. You're lucky I was able to see the screen!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yup, I'm in. I just got home and got the PM on the target. 

Since we're trying not to double up on anything; I'll send a cob, some Pipeworks and Wilke aros, SG BBF, and perhaps a little Stonehaven.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Jeff102136 (Jeff) cobs, czech tool, SG perfection, aros, SWR and cigars
Rock31 (Ray) Pink pony noob wild card!
Jivey (Jesse)
Tashaz (Warren) Old Gowrie and Sugar Barrel
owaindav (Dave) Dunhills, Penzance, FVF and whatever else strikes my fancy! (there will be some that are easier to find too)
Zfog (Zach) starter briar, Irish flake and others 
Blue_2 (Dan) I'll send a cob, some Pipeworks and Wilke aros, SG BBF, and perhaps a little Stonehaven.
indigosmoke (John) if I know John, Peterson baccys will be on the list!
Zogg (Paul) Mac's vanilla, Purple Cow, aros and pipe cleaners


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

the worst thing is it's happened in a few threads already XD

Assuming your name is Zach... so... last name is fog or fog means something?


My last name is Zografos so my friends called me Zogg (2 g's cause Z.O.G. is some crazy antisemitic group o.o) but anyway..

I don't know what it is about pipe tobacco but ive bombed far more people than i have with cigars.. maybe its cause i dont buy cigars in boxes so i cant "get rid of some" of a cigar lol!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Zogg said:


> the worst thing is it's happened in a few threads already XD
> 
> Assuming your name is Zach... so... last name is fog or fog means something?
> 
> ...


Zach Fog sounds like some crazy Super Hero! :rotfl:
There is no reason or explanation for my name other than the fact that I hate making up screen names and it just sort of happened!
I suggest you just change your name to make things easier. :nerd:jk brother


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jeff102136 (Jeff) cobs, czech tool, SG perfection, aros, SWR and cigars
Rock31 (Ray) Pink pony noob wild card!
Jivey (Jesse)
Tashaz (Warren) Old Gowrie and Sugar Barrel
owaindav (Dave) Dunhills, Penzance, FVF and whatever else strikes my fancy! (there will be some that are easier to find too)
Zfog (Zach) starter briar, Irish flake and others 
Blue_2 (Dan) I'll send a cob, some Pipeworks and Wilke aros, SG BBF, and perhaps a little Stonehaven.
indigosmoke (John) Irish Oak, FMATP, Escoterica Dunbar, Rich's Hazelnut
Zogg (Paul) Mac's vanilla, Purple Cow, aros and pipe cleaners


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Jeff102136 (Jeff) cobs, czech tool, SG perfection, aros (Peterson De Luxe Mixture, a good bulk or two, possibly Solani Sweet Mystery X*), Dunhill MM965, SWR and cigars
Rock31 (Ray) Pink pony noob wild card!
Jivey (Jesse) IF, Frog Morton, some cigars
Tashaz (Warren) Old Gowrie and Sugar Barrel
owaindav (Dave) Dunhills, Penzance, FVF and whatever else strikes my fancy! (there will be some that are easier to find too)
Zfog (Zach) starter briar, Irish flake and others
Blue_2 (Dan) I'll send a cob, some Pipeworks and Wilke aros, SG BBF, and perhaps a little Stonehaven.
indigosmoke (John) Irish Oak, FMATP, Escoterica Dunbar, Rich's Hazelnut
Zogg (Paul) Mac's vanilla, Purple Cow, aros and pipe cleaners

*My order with the Solani Mystery X isn't in yet so it depends upon if and when it gets here tomorrow. I get home from work between 3:30 and 4:30, a post office less than a mile from the apartment is less than a mile away, so I can get away with waiting until I get home to mail it. So, if the package is there when I get home, the Solani is sent, otherwise it isn't.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I am packed, addressed and ready to ship! :rip:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Updated mine.


Jeff10236 said:


> Jeff102136 (Jeff) cobs, czech tool, SG perfection, aros (Peterson De Luxe Mixture, a good bulk or two, possibly Solani Sweet Mystery X*), Dunhill MM965, SWR and cigars
> Rock31 (Ray) Pink pony noob wild card!
> Jivey (Jesse) IF, Frog Morton, some cigars
> Tashaz (Warren) Old Gowrie and Sugar Barrel
> ...


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

This is nuts!!!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Zfog said:


> I am packed, addressed and ready to ship! :rip:


+1, Locked and loaded here.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Jeff10236
> Jeff102136 (Jeff) cobs, czech tool, SG perfection, aros (Peterson De Luxe Mixture, a good bulk or two, possibly Solani Sweet Mystery X*), Dunhill MM965, SWR and cigars
> Rock31 (Ray) Pink pony noob wild card!
> Jivey (Jesse) IF, Frog Morton, some cigars
> ...


Fixed it. :madgrin:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Fixed it. :madgrin:


Good grief, how could I forget Tash?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

0320 0480 0003 8034 5279

Boom!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

So i went to the store for like.. 6 minutes and the UPS guy shows up DURING THAT 6 MINUTES

turns out they required a signature with shipping (didnt happen last time..?) so i friggin get a "we'll deliver your stuff tomorrow between 10:30 and 2" slip.. i cant go get it because the ups station i would have to go pick it up from is over an hour away from me..

so now i have to change around plans tomorrow since I have to sign for it or he'll just take it again...

luckily its early enough where i can package up the bomb w/ the mac baren real quick and get it out tomorrow...

i hate that my package was about 5 inches from my door and now its back an hour away in some truck...


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

0310 3200 0000 7878 9718
ha


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

0310 0480 0003 6339 8826

And awaaaaaaaaay we go!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

A couple modifications were needed. 

I couldn't find any SWR locally and I'm almost out. So, instead of SWR I'll send him the Prince Albert I bought yesterday (I took the pouch out of the box, but I haven't smoked any yet). My order I was waiting on isn't here yet, so no Solani Mystery X, I'll replace it with McClelland Town Topic (I haven't tried it yet, I'm opening my first tin of it to send). I also left 4noggins Bald Headed Teacher off my list, I've never sent a pipe bomb without some BHT, so that is going in the box.

I'm about to head off to the post office. They close in just over 15min, luckily it is about a mile from here so I should get there without cutting it too close, but I'd better get going.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

9505 5000 0009 1129 0001 23


If you think you hear a whistling coming from above, you may want to 
duck, and cover
:behindsofa:

It may be coming for you
:boom:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Order Number: 29590
Order Date: 5/6/2011 6:07 AM
Shipping Method: Flat Rate: Under $99.00
Tracking Number(s): 9405510200793737491253


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

0310 3200 0000 4556 3099


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I fired off my package today. DC 0310 2010 0001 8437 1465

I thought the Dunbar, FMATP, and Irish Oak looked a little lonely in the package so I added some samples of Mac Baren 7 Seas (Gold and Royal), Boswell's Xmas Cookie, Dan Blue Note, and H&H Egg Nog. I also threw in three sample pouches of Altadis blends (Black Cavendish, Smooth Black & Gold Cavendish, Mild Burley) that I've received from smokingpipes.com as freebees. I know I'll never get around to smoking them so I thought maybe he'd like to try them.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I can't wait to see the carnage from this one!


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

I lurked for a couple months and just joined yesterday, and this is one of the amazing things I saw throughout the forum. The amazing generosity and kindness towards helping and encouraging others. Every member wants to help further the pipe smoking and knowledge.

I absolutely love it! You guys are truly awesome! The bombee is very lucky.

If only the motorcycle forum I was part of did the same arty:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I fired off my package today. DC 0310 2010 0001 8437 1465
> 
> I thought the Dunbar, FMATP, and Irish Oak looked a little lonely in the package so I added some samples of Mac Baren 7 Seas (Gold and Royal), Boswell's Xmas Cookie, Dan Blue Note, and H&H Egg Nog. I also threw in three sample pouches of Altadis blends (Black Cavendish, Smooth Black & Gold Cavendish, Mild Burley) that I've received from smokingpipes.com as freebees. I know I'll never get around to smoking them so I thought maybe he'd like to try them.


I think someone's going to need to get some jars to store some baccy! :clap2:



NarJar said:


> I lurked for a couple months and just joined yesterday, and this is one of the amazing things I saw throughout the forum. The amazing generosity and kindness towards helping and encouraging others. Every member wants to help further the pipe smoking and knowledge.
> 
> I absolutely love it! You guys are truly awesome! The bombee is very lucky.
> 
> If only the motorcycle forum I was part of did the same arty:


lol!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

NarJar said:


> I lurked for a couple months and just joined yesterday, and this is one of the amazing things I saw throughout the forum. The amazing generosity and kindness towards helping and encouraging others. Every member wants to help further the pipe smoking and knowledge.
> 
> I absolutely love it! You guys are truly awesome! The bombee is very lucky.
> 
> If only the motorcycle forum I was part of did the same arty:


Hmm, I love my Suzuki Boulevard C50, but I've never tried a Victory Kingpin and I'd really like to see how they compare...Come on guys, who's sending one? 

Welcome to the forum. It is an interesting group of *very* friendly and generous people.

BTW- which motorcycle forum/forums are you on? I mostly frequent Motorcycle Forum but I occasionally hit Motorcycle Forums - Motorcycle Forum.



owaindav said:


> I think someone's going to need to get some jars to store some baccy!


Hadn't thought about that, and he does seem to be getting a *lot*. If anyone would like to get in on this and hasn't yet, maybe they may want to send a case of half pint or pint jars off EvilBay.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmm, looking at the tracking info on USPS.com, Tashaz's shows as out for delivery since 9:53am and hasn't been updated since. I wonder if the first shot has hit yet? If so, only getting some tobacco might have the target a bit confused.

Dave's shows as expected tomorrow, most of the rest are expected on Thursday. So, I guess we'll have to start looking out for a confused thread about a pipe tobacco delivery and refer the victim to this thread. Or, we can let him stay confused until Thursday when most of the bombs arrive 

Edit: Haha, never mind!


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> Hmm, I love my Suzuki Boulevard C50, but I've never tried a Victory Kingpin and I'd really like to see how they compare...Come on guys, who's sending one?
> 
> Welcome to the forum. It is an interesting group of *very* friendly and generous people.
> 
> BTW- which motorcycle forum/forums are you on? I mostly frequent Motorcycle Forum but I occasionally hit Motorcycle Forums - Motorcycle Forum.


The forum I frequent the most is Yamaha Motorcycle Forum (YMF). Currently I have a V-Star for cruising, a YZ426F which I just bought and is a ton of fun! and a little XR50R for dinking around and playing in my city limits yard. Prior to the V-Star, I had an FZR600R. Strange now that I think of it, 3 Yamahas. Not planned at all, and do not have a preference toward the brand.

Originally learned on my dad's Goldwing (wasn't tall enough or big enough and dropped it once). Then, the first bikes I rode was old 70's and 80's model enduros: Honda 125 which my dad grew up riding, then a Suzuki 185 2-stroke, and then a Honda 350.

I would buy a Harley, but can't justify spending that much on a motorcycle at this point in my life. I've heard very good things about Boulevards on the net, sounds like you would back that up? Also, I would definitely be willing to try a Victory as well! arty:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Can't wait to see the destruction. I'm kinda sad I sat this one out. Too busy!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Anyone that knows me would not be surprised by this question: Next victim? LOL PM's are welcome. ound::mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

NarJar said:


> The forum I frequent the most is Yamaha Motorcycle Forum (YMF).


Hooray for Yamaha! I still miss my '82 XJ650 Maxim. Though that carb set up drove me absolutely bonkers...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Hooray for Yamaha! I still miss my '82 Maxim 650. Though that carb set up drove me absolutely bonkers...


I put a sidedraft Weber on one, problem solved. :banana:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Today should prove to be quite an explosive day!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Today will be fun for sure LOL!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Apparently didn't hit today?


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

From the looks of the DC#'s I'm guessing tomorrow.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

i know mine lands tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, looks like most of them hit tomorrow. Mine has an expected delivery date for tomorrow, but based on where it currently is on the tracking, and how long the one that hit took after going through the Denver facility, I wouldn't be surprised if it was late. Anyway, it looks like tomorrow will be the main event, with a few trickling in for a few days after that.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, most of you who posted tracking numbers are showing as "out for deliver" (including one that was apparently processed into their post office _after_ mine was and John's/Indigosmoke's tht was sent the next day). Mine is still showing the "processed through sort facility" in Denver step so I'm guessing mine may not get there until tomorrow. Oh well, he'll have a nice wave of them come in today.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Successful bombing! Good job everyone!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

He's still got Jeff's and Jesse's coming too if I'm not mistaken!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

owaindav said:


> He's still got Jeff's and Jesse's coming too if I'm not mistaken!


Indeed, poor soul! lol


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

ascii art failure. be back later...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

op2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

NarJar said:


> ascii art failure. be back later...


 $$$$
$$$$$
$$$$$
$$$$
$$$$ 
$$$ $$$$
$$ $$ $$$$$
$ $$ $$ $$$$$$
$ $$$$ $$ $$$$$$
$ $$$ $$$ $$$$$$ 
$ $$$$$$$$$$
$ $$ $$$$$$$$
$$$$$ $$$$$$$
$$$$$$ $$$$$
$$$$$ $$$$
$$$$$$ $$$
$$$$$ $$$
$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$

++++
++++
++++
++++
++++++++++++
++++++++++++
++++++++++++
++++
++++
++++
++++

. . .
\|/
`--+--'
/|\
' | '
|
|
,--'#`--. 
|#####| 
_.-'#####`-._ 
,-'##########`-. 
,'##############`, 
/################\ 
|#################| 
|##################| 
|##################| 
|##################| 
|##################| 
|#################| 
\################/ 
`.##############,' 
`._##########_,' 
`--..#####..--'


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

haha very nice!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I haven't seen a post confirming receipt. He must be buried under a pile of debris 

I can barely wait to see the aftermath of all this :mischief:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Jeff10236 said:


> I haven't seen a post confirming receipt. He must be buried under a pile of debris
> 
> I can barely wait to see the aftermath of all this :mischief:


Either that or his typing fingers are blown off. LOL.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

He posted in the cigar bomb section.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ose-f-n-pipe-guys-pack-total-destruction.html


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

owaindav said:


> He posted in the cigar bomb section.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ose-f-n-pipe-guys-pack-total-destruction.html


This is the exact reason I have asked for a bombing section in the pipe forum. :wink:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

owaindav said:


> He posted in the cigar bomb section.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ose-f-n-pipe-guys-pack-total-destruction.html


Hmm, not sure how I missed that. Thanks


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> This is the exact reason I have asked for a bombing section in the pipe forum. :wink:


With all the Pipe packages flying around seems like a good idea! ipe:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

usps.com shows mine as out for delivery :evil:


----------

